# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Dress with Ruffled Neckline



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
August, 2012
Part of American Girl Handout #4


DRESS WITH RUFFLED NECKLINE

#6 needles and a smaller size needle (either #2, #3, or #5)
Bernats Baby Jacquard, Orange Blossom

Cast on 68 stitches. Knit 6 rows.
Next Row: (Right Side) - Knit 12, BIND OFF 12, Knit 20, BIND OFF 12, Knit 12 = 44 
Next Row: (Wrong Side) - Knit 12, CAST ON 5, Knit 20, CAST ON 5, Knit 12 = 54 sts.
Knit 2 rows.
Work in stockinet stitch to waist - approx. 20-22 rows, end with a purl row.
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch. (Knit in front and back of the stitch to increase). = 81 sts. Knit last 2 stitches together to bring the stitch count to 80.
Work in stockinet stitch for 18 rows, ending with a purl row.

Pattern Stitch for skirt:

Knit 1 row.
Knit and increase in every 4th stitch across row.
Knit 1 row.
(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit 1 row
Knit and increase in every 4th stitch across row.
Knit 1 row.
(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit 1 row.
Knit and increase in every 4th stitch across row.
Knit 1 row.
(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit 1 row.
Knit and increase in every 4th stitch across row.
Knit 1 row.
(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in Knit on right side.

Neckline Ruffle:

With smaller needle (#2, #3, or #5), slide this needle through the SECOND ROW of stitches (loops) at the neckline - picking up 68 stitches. (The original number of stitches you cast on to begin this dress).
NOTE: Just use the needle - no yarn. You are picking up stitches around the neck edge and putting them onto a smaller needle. Dont worry if you dont pick up all 68 stitches on the smaller needle. You will pick up any missed stitches on the next row.

With #6 needle, attach yarn and knit the stitches from the smaller needle, picking up any missed stitches as you knit - until you have 68 stitches on the #6 needle.

Knit 2 rows.

Pattern Stitch for Neck Ruffle:

(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit 1 row.
Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row. = 102 sts.
Knit 1 row.
(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit 1 row.
Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. = 204 sts.
Knit 1 row.
(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row. = 306 sts.
Bind off in knit.
Sew back seam. Sew ruffle seam. Weave in ends.

HEADBAND:

#6 needles, Bernats Baby Jacquard, Orange Blossom

Cast on 56 stitches. Knit 3 rows. 
(Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit.
Sew back seam.


Make panties, purse and Mary Jane shoes from previous patterns.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the outfit I also have plenty of this yarn in different colours. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the adorable pattern.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Love it, adorable.
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks, ladyfingers. I have been searching for you for a while. Ever since KPers were praising your patterns.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful as always! I gave my daughter the hint for that granddaughter this morning! She told me to hope that my niece, who is expecting her first, has the girl!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable, as always! You are such a sweetheart to share your gorgeous patterns with the rest of us!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. I will be starting this today on my lunch hour!


----------



## Andree (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for another beautiful pattern.


----------



## Brenna (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your patterns. My granddaughters (all 7) enjoy them immensely.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for another really cute pattern.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you my GD will love it


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a reminder:

When using Bernat's Baby Jacquard in any of their "flowers" yarns - remember, it is self-striping and your version will probably not look at all like the one in the pattern.

It's kind of fun when working with self-striping yarn to see just how it will turn out - always a mystery! But lots of fun!


----------



## Gramma Pat (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this! One more dress pattern to make for my granddaughters for Christmas. Ladyfingers, you are great and so generous to share your patterns.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet pattern..thanks Lady Fingers...

I love Bernat's Baby Jacards...I used it in a pair of chair socks..they are pretty soft and lush...
You are right ..every item you knit with that yarn turns out a bit different...however with my socks I had to make a matching pair lol

These work nicely in sneakers or clogs in the winter here but not so good in a dress shoe.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! The socks look like they will be comfy and warm. Such talent - to be able to match both socks with that self-striping yarn. How much yarn do you have to "bypass" in order to get to the correct starting point? Do you keep that little bit of yarn or toss it out?

This would be a good idea for matching pant legs on doll clothes. I haven't tried this yet.....and the pant legs look kind of "off". I'm not happy with the outcome.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

shhhh I'm not here.
couldn't find panties pattern


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops! I'll get that pattern posted ASAP.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments..

It wasn't much waste of yarn Ladyfingers...I just kept it to use for a temporary ring marker when needed..no biggie..

Experiment a little to find the right spot...not too hard.

Good luck 



Ladyfingers said:


> Wow! The socks look like they will be comfy and warm. Such talent - to be able to match both socks with that self-striping yarn. How much yarn do you have to "bypass" in order to get to the correct starting point? Do you keep that little bit of yarn or toss it out?
> 
> This would be a good idea for matching pant legs on doll clothes. I haven't tried this yet.....and the pant legs look kind of "off". I'm not happy with the outcome.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

She is wonderful to share all her patterns this is so sweet I'm thinking of using bright orange and yellow like candy corn colors for halloween  then maybe a white little hat  how fun..


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Your patterns are beautiful I am new on here and its wonderful that you share your patterns love the colors you use


----------



## jlpanecki (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Elaine,

I've never used this yarn before - I thought I would use something from my huge stash. But the effect of this yarn is so charming, I think I will get myself a skein or two of it. 

Thank you for offering so many of your adorable doll clothes patterns - I saw another dress in a previous post, and plan to make that as soon as I finsih my current project.

Janet


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI here is the pattern in PDF. I don't know what happened as I was pretty sure I had posted it.

Rhyanna


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I like your pattern, do you know how I can save it? Thank you, blessings.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

click the download link, then save as a pdf file to your hard drive. I would also suggest downloading and printing off the pattern and store it into a binder with a sheet protector that will protect the pattern and still allow you to view it and store in a 3 ring binder.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you very much. I do store my patterns in plastic sheets & in a 3 ring binder. you are so sweet to share. blessings to you & yours


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ELaine designs the patterns. I just put those designs into PDF format.

You are welcome.
Happy Crafting


----------

